# Panto stem



## billjhsn (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been looking for a De Rosa panto stem with the heart logo (90-95mm) on eBay for several months without any luck. I've also been watching Craig's List and the Matuzmaster site. Does anyone know of other possible sources for either used or NOS? It is for my 1996 Primato.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*be patient...*

They are out there, you just need to wait. I bought a 120 Cinelli 1R NOS a little over a year ago for my 94 Primato. I looked for over a year.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There is an 85mm 3T on eBay right now. I just sent a 90mm off to the GWN for a friend to try out. If it doesn't work for him, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Contact any of the guys selling panto stuff on EBay. They can make it to order for you.
Most of the panto stuff on EBay is not New Old Stock, it is done by the guys selling it. 
They take old stuff and engrave logos on it. If you look at some of the Colnago stuff and compare it to real Colnago stuff from the 70s it is obviously fake.
Try casanova from Belgium, or lelo from Italy.


----------



## billjhsn (Feb 24, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback.

Bill


----------

